# Reverse Flow Smokers and east texas smoker company



## thatdude38 (Oct 2, 2014)

Hi, new the the forums, but had a couple questions about reverse flow smokers. Used the search bar for a while to no avail also. ok, I know this has been discussed a thousand times here, but looking at getting a reverse flow smoker. Lang is in the running, and I know how everyone feels about them, they look like great smokers, and they're trailer mounted. I'm trying not to spend over 4 grand on my smoker as well, but if its exactly what i want, maybe a little more. The other one that I have been looking at is the East Texas Smoker Company. They are a hair more expensive, but they are located about 30 minutes from me (huge plus as apposed to in Georgia for Lang's). The other thing that I like about the east texas smoker company is that it comes on a full sized trailer, although it doesn't look as nice if not tricked out, it does leave room for me though if I want to add on more options, like a charcoal grill on the back side, or a deep fryer/propane burners. I know these are options that can be added to it there, but the price starts jumping significantly if you do.

So also for what I do with my smoker, I don't do competitions, and not particularly interested in them, just don't have time for that. I do though end up doing the meat for any where from 30-150 people 3-4 times a year. This means that I would end up probably going with the lang 60 if I got it as opposed to the RK250.

So to the heart of the question, has anybody had any experience with the East Texas Smoker Company that would give me reason to use them for my smoker, or to steer away from them. Thanks, Zack


----------



## delibsribs (Oct 2, 2014)

Hi, for that price range you might want to check out the line of Meadowcreek smokers. They make a great unit as well. I am not familiar with east Texas smoker company.


----------



## gary s (Oct 2, 2014)

Don't have one but they are right out of Tyler, Been to his shop a couple of times, they build quality smokers, that work well. They are getting bigger and more popular all the time.  His units are not cheap but are quality and will last. Not trying to sound like a commercial just giving my opinion.

Gary


----------



## thatdude38 (Oct 3, 2014)

DeLibsRibs said:


> Hi, for that price range you might want to check out the line of Meadowcreek smokers. They make a great unit as well. I am not familiar with east Texas smoker company.


I've looked at Meadow Creek a couple of times. The biggest problem that I run into with them is that the ETSM smokers end up running about $1500 dollars cheaper for the same thing, and the ETSM has a little extra space on the trailer to add things later on. I guess the biggest thing is that I'm trying to see if there is a reason to not buy from them for quality control issues or whatever. I have never heard anything bad against them, but I haven't heard a ton of positive either looking around. Maybe someone will chime in either way.

That being said, almost anything that I buy will be multitudes better than what I'm using now. I've been doing my smoking on a real cheap charcoal grill that I bought from Sam's Club on clearance back a couple years ago. It's barely big enough to "smoke" a brisket keeping the meet on one side and the coals and wood on the other.


----------



## jimpam (Oct 3, 2014)

I am looking at the 250 model and will probably purchase in late January.  My dad lives in Tyler and this company has a great reputation around town.   I had looked at Gator pits but they were way overpriced in my opinion (nothing against their quality they make a fine product).  I plan to add a few small options to mine, not sure of the roof yet.   I do not do competitions but I camp and tailgate alot and thus have been pricing smokers that are on a trailer.   Keep us posted which one you go with!


----------



## thatdude38 (Oct 3, 2014)

saw a lang 84 today on craigslist today, was pretty disappointed the guy had already sold it though....


----------



## gary s (Oct 4, 2014)

Next time you come to Tyler to see your Dad, go out to ETSC spend some time, they will probably show you the shop and how they are made paint booth, and some finished units and how they work.

Gary


----------

